
IBM Selectric Typewriter and its mechanical digital to analogue converter [video] - pbtflakes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRCNenhcvpw
======
pbtflakes
The appendix to this video [0] goes into the specific operation of the
Whiffletree mechanism.

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_SC7oWL78A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_SC7oWL78A)

